# Suche nach Gästepass



## Roniaxel (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen suche einen Gästepass für Diablo 3, würde es gern auch ausprobieren und auch testen wie gut er auf meinem Rechner läuft, befor ich mir das Spiel kaufe.

Also, wenn ihr einen für mich übrig habt, wäre ich euch sehr dankbar


grüße roniaxel


----------

